# New RSPCA Report



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

*Reptiles are up, wild birds are down, chickens are getting better but monkeys aren't moving, according to a ground-breaking report from the RSPCA.* 

RSPCA : Animal Welfare State : Home


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

where do there stats come from?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

After learning about Freedom Food's farms I would rather lay a bloomin egg myself than buy their farmed eggs!!


----------

